# What happenes next



## julie72 (Oct 10, 2005)

Not sure where to start.  

DF and I have just been through our 1st TX of ICSI.  Done a pregnancy test this morning (after the dreaded 2WW) ended up in a BFN.  Still no sign of AF.  

Could someone tell me what will happen next?  Will AF turn up naturally or will I have to go back to the clinic?

Worried Julie
xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

so sorry you got a BFN hun, have you phoned your clinic as they usually like to have a follow up appointment to discuss what is the next move.
as for AF she should arrive naturally (i think) deffo give your clinic a ring on monday hun

pam xx


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about your BFN, Julie. As Pam says, you need to 'phone the clinic and they should arrange a review appointment. I got a BFN on Thursday morning and AF arrived with a vengeance yesterday but I know that some ladies wait longer for AF to turn up.

Take care.

Jules


----------

